# OT: Reports are Lebron joining Wade & Bosh in Miami



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/67957/20100708/report_lebron_picking_heat/

So.....hmmmmm...uh.....how do we all feel about this?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: OT: Reports are Lebron joing Wade & Bosh in Miami*

oh my god


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Reports are Lebron joing Wade & Bosh in Miami*

dont believe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bring it on, bitches.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Not concerned. I still think the Lakers are better.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

That would suck. For the Lakers. They'd still have a size advantage for sure, but Kobe can't handle LeBron and Wade on the same team, that's nuts. Artest would have to go into some crazy lockdown mode on LeBron and, well, don't think he has that in him. Plus you'd have to drain Kobe on Wade. Lord, that'd be a crazy Finals.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> Not concerned. I still think the Lakers are better.


Yeah, not trying to be brash or arrogant, but it wouldn't be an automatic championship. At least not right off the bat.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lebron and Wade wouldn't be as effective together as they are apart simply because they have too many overlapping skill sets. Offensively, they like to break down defenses and create off the dribble. They have developed as shooters (particularly Lebron) but neither guy is your traditional "catch and shoot" guard. Defensively. they are also very similar. Good on the ball defenders but much better off the ball. It's good to have one gambler back there but having two guys taking chances will compromise your defense too much. 

It won't happen, though. This is a rumor created by Lebron or ESPN to create more suspense for tonight. I don't think it will attract more viewers, though. The people that watch Sportscenter re-runs and quote Stuart Scott and whoever the hell else is their lead anchor these days will still be watching. The people who had no interest in this from the beginning still won't have an interest in this now.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Who cares. This LBJ media circus is really getting annoying already.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If it happens the Lakers are the only team in the league that could (potentially) beat them. Even with their stacked roster we would be better at every position except for smallforward, and Artest is the best defensive player at the position so in reality we actually match up fairly well with them. As long as we're healthy I would still pick us in a seven game series.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> Bring it on, bitches.


DITTO!

Everyone is assuming that a team with Bron, Wade & Bosh, will automatically come out of the East! Look what happed to Magic & Cavs last year - nothing is certain. I personally feel having Wade and Bron on the same team & unit will not work unless Bron changes his game - like playing off the ball, cutting to the rim, hitting open jumpers (consistently). I dont think Bron's ego will let this happen. 

As for how they would match up with the Lakers: 

At point: I like Chalmers but I think we win on experiance. 
At SG: I take Kobe over any player in the L. Wade my get better individual stats, but Kobe knows how to win games. 
At SF: Heat - Bron is a monster. 
At PF: Pau will eat eat Chris' lunch and is a far better team player. 
At Centre: 'Assuming' Bynum is healthy, I give it to the Lakers.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I won't believe it until after tonight's announcement. If true, who cares we got Steve Blake!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Heat would be the favorites for sure. However, people would probably overrate them. Bosh wouldn't get more than 14ppg on that team in sort of a Kukoc role. Teams would pack in the paint, they would need some dependable shooters at guard and a decent defensive rebounding center.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think they are favorites until they have built a roster. They are going to have to convince alot of players to play for the minimum and that's alot easier said than done. I think they are going to have a much easier time one or two years from now when they can add one or two MLE guys to help.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Cleveland fans are burning his jersey as we speak...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Time to trade Sasha's expiring for something useful and sign a good wing with the rest of that MLE.

Wow. LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh all on the same team. Jesus Christ.


----------



## ziyemao0 (May 18, 2010)

what a ******* day.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I still stand by my belief that a team needs balance to win. The Heat don't have balance, and they don't scare me until they prove otherwise. Which they wont do.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Championships aren't won on paper. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Championships aren't won on paper. That's all I'm going to say.


Truth.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Obviously, having those three on one team is going to make them good. 

However, they still have 8 empty seats to fill. Good or not, they don't have a true center or a bench at the moment. Fail to get some quality role players, then it's going to be a while before that team competes.

just my opinion though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

They just became contenders. All this talk about how it might not work is just wishful thinking. Once the heat of battle starts great players find a way to play together. 

Wade and Lebron together are gonna be tough as hell to deal with. 2 of the best 5 wings alltime on the same team together thats gonna be tough to handle. 

fortunately we're built to handle them Kobe guards Wade best anyway and Artest can stick Lebron. Our size will hurt whats left of the free agent bigs out there. The Heat can't make anymore trades now that they've traded beasley for nothing. So the Kwame's of the world are out there for them. 

we just need to have alittle bit more productive bench and we're set to repeat. The West getting weaker has helped us. The Suns nor Jazaz are gonna be as tough movig forward. 

so its not gonna be as strenuous coming out now. 

The Heat are a bigger factor now and have been added to the list of real contenders now. With the Magic and the Celtics.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Time to go to work


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sooo....anyone down for a good ol' BBF Civil War...huh? Any takers?

No?

Lakers suck, Kobe Sucks, Phil Sucks


...the ball is in your court, Laker fans.

:sfight:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That's it? Lakers suck? You brought a knife to a gun fight. Come on, try again. 

You're talking to the people who insult Basel with their eyes (and mouth) closed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Shaq is gonna sign for the min.....and Jordan Farmar will be their starting PG


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Cris said:


> That's it? Lakers suck? You brought a knife to a gun fight. Come on, try again.
> 
> You're talking to the people who insult Basel with their eyes (and mouth) closed.


Basel is the best thing this forum (and organization) has too offer...


:kitty2:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> Basel is the best thing this forum (and organization) has too offer...
> 
> 
> :kitty2:


Seriously? Just plain terrible, come back when you have graduated from Triple-A.

Basel could insult himself better than that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Shaq is gonna sign for the min.....and Jordan Farmar will be their starting PG


Why would Farmar go to Miami, seems like all he wants is more PT and money.

IE going to Indiana.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar isnt chasing a ring. hes already got two. He wants PT.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cannot wait until late October. Just want next season to start already.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This certainly makes Heat a contender next season but Lakers have a better team overall. We should stick to that philosophy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers need a big athletic guard in the worst way right now, though. Artest and Kobe won't be enough, they need another perimeter guy to guard LeBron and Wade. FA, trade, draft, whatever. Just do it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Lynx said:


> This certainly makes Heat a contender next season but Lakers have a better team overall. We should stick to that philosophy.


& a better coach. Haha, did you see LeBron refer to Spoelstra as Erik instead of Coach Spo or w/e? LOLOL


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Farmar isnt chasing a ring. hes already got two. * He wants PT.*



He would be their starting PG IMO....no state taxes but yeah, it would be slightly less money.

I mean cmon, in reality how much is fair value for Farmar that he would accept....$3mill a year about I would say


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The min. contract is like 800-900k, why would he take two million less when championships are not really a big issue and even if he was their starting PG he wouldn't be getting tons of minutes because quite frankly he isn't a starting PG.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> The min. contract is like 800-900k, why would he take two million less when championships are not really a big issue and *even if he was their starting PG he wouldn't be getting tons of minutes because quite frankly he isn't a starting PG.*



Agreed, except for that team...he is probably one of their top choices (and probably slightly out of reach) considering the situation they are in


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What else pisses me off is that this means we won't get to see Boston in the finals! Beating the Heat wouldn't be as satisfying.


----------

